# oil depot



## The New Guy

It's a static piece, so what are the two black tubes on the base for? How would this be oriented to the track so as to have purpose? 

I don't have one, nor want one, but every time I see it it bugs me.

Thanks.


----------



## Big Ed

The New Guy said:


> It's a static piece, so what are the two black tubes on the base for? How would this be oriented to the track so as to have purpose?
> 
> I don't have one, nor want one, but every time I see it it bugs me.
> 
> Thanks.













It is supposed to simulate the unloading and loading pipes???

Who made that?
American Flyer? Gilbert for Flyer?
S scale?

Is there a number for it?

I can't find one on the net.


----------



## Carl

Yes, the lines along the ground are typical used for unloading from the delivery vehicle into the storage tanks.

A more prototypcial view would have similar pipes, going to pumps, for the loading into delivery trucks. There would also be a vent line for each tank. In some instances, the delivery piping can also serve as the loading piping.

Not sure what the two bigger pipes are for. The one on the right side might be for the loading operation and appears to be off some type of liquid vapor recovery......but it a very poor attempt.


----------



## Big Ed

Carl said:


> Yes, the lines along the ground are typical used for unloading from the delivery vehicle into the storage tanks.
> 
> A more prototypcial view would have similar pipes, going to pumps, for the loading into delivery trucks. There would also be a vent line for each tank. In some instances, the delivery piping can also serve as the loading piping.
> 
> Not sure what the two bigger pipes are for. The one on the right side might be for the loading operation and appears to be off some type of liquid vapor recovery......but it a very poor attempt.


The lines on the ground go to the pump house. You can either pump out of the tanks or pump in.
That is how all of our storage tanks are.

The 2 big lines are a poor attempt to add lines for offloading or loading RR cars. The one on the right should be taller and the one on the left is missing a hose piece like the other has.
The right side would be for top loading the one on the left for bottom offloading.

They could have tried to be making it look like the one on the left would hook to the bottom of a tanker to draw off product then going into the pump house then out to the 2 smaller pipes to load the tanks.

Edit,
I wonder who made it and if it has a # and what scale it is?

Newguy wants to keep it a secret I guess?


----------



## The New Guy

big ed said:


> View attachment 17184
> 
> 
> It is supposed to simulate the unloading and loading pipes???
> 
> Who made that?
> American Flyer? Gilbert for Flyer?
> S scale?
> 
> Is there a number for it?
> 
> I can't find one on the net.


I think it's flyer - I see them on E-bay all the time. I have no idea of a number for it though. I just looks hokey - not enough detail to be plausible in my view. A non-toy toy.



big ed said:


> ...The 2 big lines are a poor attempt to add lines for offloading or loading RR cars. The one on the right should be taller and the one on the left is missing a hose piece like the other has.
> The right side would be for top loading the one on the left for bottom offloading.
> 
> They could have tried to be making it look like the one on the left would hook to the bottom of a tanker to draw off product then going into the pump house then out to the 2 smaller pipes to load the tanks.
> 
> Edit,
> I wonder who made it and if it has a # and what scale it is?
> 
> Newguy wants to keep it a secret I guess?


That's me Ed - playin' it tight to the vest. :laugh:

If I'm reading that correctly a "best use" then would be the (in the picture)right hand side towards the track, and a service drive along the front? 

Thanks for the help.


*****
I just looked on Ebay, they are listed as a 768...I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

It's number is #768 Oil Supply Depot made by AC Gilbert for American Flyer. It's production ran from 1950-1953 according to Greenberg's Price Guide. It was available under two Oil Brands -- Shell, as shown above, and Gulf. I happen to have the Gulf one. For whatever reason, these items fetch some enormous pricing at shows and eBay -- something I'll never understand as they are simply static doing nothing other than sitting there. Go figure??


----------



## The New Guy

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> It's number is #768 Oil Supply Depot made by AC Gilbert for American Flyer. It's production ran from 1950-1953 according to Greenberg's Price Guide. It was available under two Oil Brands -- Shell, as shown above, and Gulf. I happen to have the Gulf one. For whatever reason, these items fetch some enormous pricing at shows and eBay -- something I'll never understand as they are simply static doing nothing other than sitting there. Go figure??


I need to find one of those Greenberg guides. Looks like there is some helpful information in there.

And I agree, I don't get it either. Even the abused and rusty junkers fetch ridiculous prices.


----------



## Big Ed

The New Guy said:


> I need to find one of those Greenberg guides. Looks like there is some helpful information in there.
> 
> And I agree, I don't get it either. Even the abused and rusty junkers fetch ridiculous prices.


Yes, I see a bunch now that the number is known.

I searched with a bunch of different phrases, under images and not 1 came up.

I agree, I don't know why they go for big bucks.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Maybe size-wise it may not be an exact match, but I can't imagine it would be difficult to make your own. Paint a flat piece of plywood any choice of color and mount two tanks from old tank cars, painted whatever choice of color and add oil company decals. Fit a little house on it, some thick wire for the plumbing and you have it. Maybe I should go into business making and selling some for the price they get for them?


----------



## Stillakid

Why shouldn't something that is considered a "Collectors Item", go for what ever people are willing to pay. Yes, it is a, "Static" piece. But then, so are alot of items put out by other manufacturers in many different scales, that are no longer being made. 
As far as making your own, of course you can, but the value to a collector is nil.


----------

